# 3 point question



## RustForBlood (Mar 10, 2011)

im looking at a 49 8n

what would cause the 3 point to be kinda jumpy when going up? it has short jerky bumps going up no noise but it concerns me.. any idea what it is? 

thanks


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Quantity of fluid in the system. Did you check the level? When was the last time you checked or changed the filter/fluids? The correct fluid. How many hours on the tractor/hyd pump?


----------



## RustForBlood (Mar 10, 2011)

GreenFlyer said:


> Quantity of fluid in the system. Did you check the level? When was the last time you checked or changed the filter/fluids? The correct fluid. How many hours on the tractor/hyd pump?


i dont know any of those questions. i just looked at it tonight because i was thinking of buying it, he says it always does that but he is trying to sell it too  i dont hear any noise from it just the arms chattering when being raised, more so when i stood on them to add weight..

thanks for the help


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

First order of business for me would be to change the fluid and filter and to examine the drained fluid.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

GreenFlyer said:


> Quantity of fluid in the system. Did you check the level? When was the last time you checked or changed the filter/fluids? The correct fluid. How many hours on the tractor/hyd pump?





Larry in OK said:


> First order of business for me would be to change the fluid and filter and to examine the drained fluid.



Sorry, there is no hydro filter on the Ford N's...


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Whats kind of shape is the rest of the tractor in? Brakes, clutch, motor-ect.Does it show a lot of cobbled up patches on wiring bolts- fastners ect?If it does I would pass on buying it. I know this from experence. I was given a 49 8N and spent 
$ 1500.00 in parts and had a long way to go $$$$$ to make the tractor reliable. I sold the head ache for $ 900.00 AND WAS GLAD TO GET RID OF IT. There are some good 8Ns out there, look for matching fasteners every where, rock the rear wheels side to side and listen for slop in the hubs, grease leaks on the hubs. And the killer, if the boot on the transmision shifter is gone (rotted off ) you can be sure the transmision has water in it. I don't have anything to do with Just 8Ns other than buy some parts, but I think they have a good buy on reconditioned tractors. If I hadn't stumbled on to the 8N I have, I would be looking at some of theirs.


----------



## RustForBlood (Mar 10, 2011)

rsmith335 said:


> Whats kind of shape is the rest of the tractor in? Brakes, clutch, motor-ect.Does it show a lot of cobbled up patches on wiring bolts- fastners ect?If it does I would pass on buying it. I know this from experence. I was given a 49 8N and spent
> $ 1500.00 in parts and had a long way to go $$$$$ to make the tractor reliable. I sold the head ache for $ 900.00 AND WAS GLAD TO GET RID OF IT. There are some good 8Ns out there, look for matching fasteners every where, rock the rear wheels side to side and listen for slop in the hubs, grease leaks on the hubs. And the killer, if the boot on the transmision shifter is gone (rotted off ) you can be sure the transmision has water in it. I don't have anything to do with Just 8Ns other than buy some parts, but I think they have a good buy on reconditioned tractors. If I hadn't stumbled on to the 8N I have, I would be looking at some of theirs.


Thanks, its not the best ive seen but not the worst, its still got the 6v system and most of the wiring looks good dont smoke, does sound like its got a lifter tapping kinda loud, rear tires hold air (for today anyway) 3pt chatters pretty bad going up and the control handle has to be almost all the way to the top to make the 3pt raise any, there is a lot of smaller things like the lights broken and hood rusted out at the front seams, exhaust pipe just slipped over the manifold outlet, i think im going to run away from this one  and the owner is a slippery one too, trying to say the chattering in the 3pt is "normal" and the lifter tap is "normal" so what else is he lying about.... thanks for the help im sure il be back for more latter because im stuck on getting a N series


----------



## RustForBlood (Mar 10, 2011)

thank you for all the help here, and im sure il be back as i have my mind set on a N series tractor for my shed


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

RustForBlood said:


> thank you for all the help here, and im sure il be back as i have my mind set on a N series tractor for my shed


Let us know if you get it and be ready to post pictures!!!


----------

